# Looking for a leather holster



## sandmanbooth (Mar 27, 2017)

Just bought myself a new toy and I'm looking for a custom made leather holster for it.  Just curious who could make one for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 27, 2017)

So... What did you get?


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 27, 2017)

Dmedd71 on here turns out some pretty nice holsters and sheaths. I'm not sure if he is still active on the site. He's just up the road from you in Douglas.

Edited to correct username.


----------



## Davans (Mar 27, 2017)

C5leather.com


----------



## sandmanbooth (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## watermedic (Mar 28, 2017)

DMEDD (David) is still active. Just send him a message.


----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2017)

I guess it depends on what is going in the holster ?


----------



## sandmanbooth (Mar 28, 2017)

Ruger gp100 with a six inch barrel.


----------

